# Disappointing experience with owners meeting at Honolulu location



## sochie (May 22, 2015)

We were scheduled for an 11:00 am owners meeting at the Honolulu location this morning. We arrived a couple of minutes after 11:00 and were given refreshments and told someone would be right with us. A few minutes later someone came and took us to the kiosk to complete the survey and we were told a salesman would be with us shortly.

At 11:25 a gentleman named David, a Sales Manager according to his name tag, came over and introduced himself, he chatted for a couple of minutes then proceeded to tell us we had missed the tour and he didn't have any salesman to assist us, and asked if we could reschedule for tomorrow. As we already have plans for the next day this was not an option for us. So he told us they would credit us the 30,000 Hilton Honors Points and we could be on our way... I know for some people this would be absolutely fine, as they would not have to sit thru a presentation and them trying to sell you more points.

Very, very disappointed in this as we were interested in seeing the mock up of the new rooms for the new tower, in addition to hearing about the, supposed, new Elite Benefits, and also the new location in Maui.

This is not the customer service I expect from Hilton Grand Vacation Club, and as we were on our way out I voiced my disappointment to David, he told me, well you got what you came for, referring to the Hilton Honor Points, I told him that is not what I came for, that I came for an owners update.


Does anyone have a contact name and number that I can call and voice my concerns to?

Thanks
Nancy


----------



## Jason245 (May 22, 2015)

So, you arrived late and are complaining because you missed your appointment and when the sales manager couldn't find someone they told you.  After they tried to reschedule and you told them it wouldn't work they compensated you for your time. What exactly do you want them to do for you?


----------



## sochie (May 22, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> So, you arrived late and are complaining because you missed your appointment and when the sales manager couldn't find someone they told you.  After they tried to reschedule and you told them it wouldn't work they compensated you for your time. What exactly do you want them to do for you?



Didn't think 2 minutes late would be a problem... At least not enough of a problem to have to cancel the whole presentation.

It was not like we didn't show up until 11:10-11:15...

What I wanted was what I was scheduled for.. At least to meet with a salesman, for the owners update, I can understand missing the tour of the new room, but to just not do anything is what I have an issue with.


Thanks for the negative input...


----------



## Jason245 (May 22, 2015)

I am not trying to be negative.  What info would you like to know?  There are many here who are very knowledgeable about hgvc and all the rules and benefits.  We can also point you to the websites with pictures and information.  For the most part,  you can get more accurate and honest information here than from the sales people.


----------



## sochie (May 22, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> I am not trying to be negative.  What info would you like to know?  There are many here who are very knowledgeable about hgvc and all the rules and benefits.  We can also point you to the websites with pictures and information.  For the most part,  you can get more accurate and honest information here than from the sales people.



You are still not getting my point...

I am not happy with the customer service I received, I would not expect that from HGVC...


----------



## Jason245 (May 22, 2015)

sochie said:


> You are still not getting my point...
> 
> I am not happy with the customer service I received, I would not expect that from HGVC...


And you haven't answered my question.  What would you have liked them to do in a situation where someone was late without calling and saying they would be late as such the sales person left (guessing ) assuming you were a no show ?


----------



## sochie (May 22, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> And you haven't answered my question.  What would you have liked them to do in a situation where someone was late without calling and saying they would be late as such the sales person left (guessing ) assuming you were a no show ?



You might disagree but I don't consider 2 minutes being late..

I expected a salesman to be available as scheduled.

This will be the last time I reply to your comments....

Does anyone else have input into this situation?


----------



## Jason245 (May 22, 2015)

18009324482 is the number for hgvc.  They can direct you to sales people to give you an owners update over the phone or you can communicate your inability to receive the owners update you deserved and were promised.

As an added bonus for your trouble I am confident they will give you preferred pricing on your purchase of a preconstruction unit if you ask for it as compensation for the hardship you endured.


----------



## holdaer (May 22, 2015)

Here some input to your question.............let it go.

You got your hhonor points without sitting through a sales presentation. Good for you.  The mistake your making is that you think you would get an actual update. I get your point. 

I like HGVC and understand the sales rep need to make sales and you have no intention to purchase.  That's ok, but there's no need to slam customer service. 

No need to respond.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 22, 2015)

We were at the HHV, lagoon tower earlier this week, and the place was packed.. lots of sales tours going on..  I seem to recall some of the press releases for the new hawaii resorts listed the name of the president or vice president for hgvc Hawaii. .. you might look those up


----------



## alexadeparis (May 22, 2015)

If you really want to do the presentation why don't you ask them to squeeze you in during an afternoon before you leave? I am sure if you assure them you will not ask for additional HHonors points, they will accommodate you. 

But I do agree with the others that you probably are not missing much. Unfortunately, no matter whether they call it an update, a presentation, a survey, or a sales pitch, it's really only a sales pitch at the end of the day. I try to avoid that sort of thing on vacation.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 23, 2015)

sochie said:


> You are still not getting my point...
> 
> I am not happy with the customer service I received, I would not expect that from HGVC...



I am still trying to understand what is missing in terms of customer service.  They gave you the points to rectify the situation without sitting through the meeting - most of us would rejoice at this situation. 

You were late for the meeting and you were unable to accommodate a later rescheduling because of your schedule.  What do you expect them to do?


----------



## presley (May 23, 2015)

Sometimes, they get short staffed because people call out sick or just don't show up for work. It sounds like they did the best that they could. Maybe you can just ask for a quick tour of whatever it is that you wanted to see without having a full presentation.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 25, 2015)

sochie said:


> Very, very disappointed in this as we were interested in seeing the mock up of the new rooms for the new tower, in addition to hearing about the, supposed, new Elite Benefits, and also the new location in Maui.



Sorry you're disappointed but it's not uncommon. It's been reported before.
If you're a HGVC member, you can simply email HGVC Club Services with your complaint. 

Most will simply take the HHonors points when Hilton doesn't have enough sales folks to accommodate everyone and if they truly want the sales pitch they reschedule for another appointment.

NOTE: Most sales folks don't know much more than what is reported here on TUG  and sometimes what the Sales folks report as FACT is truly FICTION so you have to take their word with a grain of salt 


*In the meantime....*

Here's a link to HGVC Elite website with info on their Elite program - http://www.hgvcelite.com/
Perhaps a Elite member can chime in on any new 2015 Elite benefits.
_NOTE: Most HGVC Elite members will tell you Elite membership is not worth it._

Also there is lots of information on the new locations on TUG. 
Here are some links (just in case you haven't seen them).

MAUI LOCATION
New Hilton Timeshare planned for Maui (Oct 2014) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217600
New Maui Hilton in Kihei (Feb 2015) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223709&highlight=maui

NEW HHV TOWER
Sales begins at The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club (Dec 2014) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220477
The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club (2014) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211689
Hilton Annoucement - http://news.hiltonworldwide.com/index.cfm/newsroom/detail/27933
HGVC website - http://www.us.thegrandislander.com/


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2015)

This has happened to us many times, actually.  When they know we are resale buyers of the product, these timeshare companies absolutely will not waste their time on us.  

Consolidated/ Soleil, or whatever they call themselves nowadays....they hate resale buyers, so they will not let us even look at a unit anywhere, knowing we own several weeks (and sold some too) and bought for pennies on the dollar.  

I have never been on a Hilton presentation and never care to go.


----------



## Talent312 (May 25, 2015)

They may have figured out (like from a "survey") that the OP was really only interested in the tour part and not the buy part of the "update." I suspect that the sales peep think their work is to sell units, not act as lowly tour guides who don't even get tips. Thus, if there were any, they prolly headed out to graze elsewhere. The idea that they may actually want to have anything to do with "customer service" is kind'a silly.
.


----------



## brp (May 26, 2015)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have never been on a Hilton presentation and never care to go.



We went to one this past weekend, and it was great. In initial invitation invitation mentioned a "new project" in New York (this was based out of our W. 57th ownership) and we were curious about what it was. Turns out it was just the revamp of the HCNY (deeded, improved- but still not very good- lounge). Wasn't clear from the email.

The sales person was very to-the-point "what information can I give you...how can I help you." When we had what we wanted info-wise we left.

30 minutes, $200 in "Elevated Dollars" for about 20 restaurants. Good use of time.

As to the OP, I think it is impingement upon you to show up a few minutes early (*not* a few minutes late- to something that has check-in, scheduling of other peoples' time. Seems like the respectful things to do. We're always at least 10 minutes early for this reason. If we don't think we can make that time period...we don't schedule that time period.

Cheers.


----------



## SmithOp (May 26, 2015)

OK can we stop bashing the OP for being 2 minutes late, I'm sure all of us has arrived early and had to sit and wait for an appointment.  The problem here was not being late!

Sent a PM, disappointed in TUGers replying to this request and attacking the OP.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (May 26, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> OK can we stop bashing the OP for being 2 minutes late, I'm sure all of us has arrived early and had to sit and wait for an appointment.  The problem here was not being late!
> 
> Sent a PM, disappointed in TUGers replying to this request and attacking the OP.
> 
> ...



I simplified OPs complaint, and asked what they would like the resort to do for them (the first question that HGVC will ask them when OP calls). 

I asked OP what information they wanted to know as TUGers are very knowledgeable and can give good information possibly better information than a salesman about HGVC, OP expressed frustration about HGVC customer service and the fact that they didn't get the 3 hour owners update that they wanted,  and doesn't seem to want any actual information from TUG except a phone number to HGVC.  I asked same  question again and OP said they would not respond any longer (if OP doesn't know how they would like the customer service situation resolved, how can HGVC or anyone help them). I gave them HGVC phone number and gave them a suggestion about what to ask for since it sounds like OP wants to vent at someone. Was I a little snarky? yes, why, because OP response was directed at me in a similar fashion.


----------



## brp (May 26, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> OK can we stop bashing the OP for being 2 minutes late, I'm sure all of us has arrived early and had to sit and wait for an appointment.  The problem here was not being late!
> 
> Sent a PM, disappointed in TUGers replying to this request and attacking the OP.



Since this directly followed my post, I will assume that mine is included as part of this.

First, we can just agree to disagree that "The problem here was not being late."

Second, commenting that it is courteous to show up early for things like this is hardly bashing or attacking.

Cheers,


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 26, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> OK can we stop bashing the OP for being 2 minutes late, I'm sure all of us has arrived early and had to sit and wait for an appointment.  The problem here was not being late!
> 
> Sent a PM, disappointed in TUGers replying to this request and attacking the OP.
> 
> ...




IMHO I don't consider providing a balanced view of the situation i.e. you can't square a circle if you: 1) are admittedly late and; 2)  decline a rescheduled meeting offer because of the OP's schedule is hardly considered "attacking." 

Key question for the OP: Are you seriously interested in buying direct from HGVC and not going resale?  If so, then I am certain that HGVC will gladly make time to talk to you.   

The reality is that the reps are not there to entertain owners and give tours; they are paid on commission and feed their families only when they sell.  (I never dreamed I would provide such a defense of the reps but I find that such complaints as described in this post to HGVC about customer service hurts the credibility of our owner community and detracts from when we need HGVC management attention to serious issues such as maintenance and changing program terms.)


----------



## taterhed (May 26, 2015)

I'm not being mean....   but exactly where do I sign up for 30k points for 30 mins?  :>

Sounds like Hilton was bombed but recovered by being generous if you ask me.....

Not all sales staff are bad.  We had a great experience with HGVC.  
Wait for it....
After we mailed in our ROR on a Myrtle beach purchase, the salesman called us personally to say "he understood" and if he could ever help, just give him a call/email.  Have a great day.  I'm not joking.

Take those points and re-schedule.


----------



## brp (May 26, 2015)

taterhed said:


> I'm not being mean....   but exactly where do I sign up for 30k points for 30 mins?  :>



We could have gotten 25K points (instead of $200) for our recent tour and been out in considerably less than 30 minutes if I hadn't had real questions. The salesperson asked what we wanted to know and how she could help. Had we said that we didn't need any information, we'd likely have been out in 15 minutes.

They're really pretty good about letting people go if they're not interested.

Cheers.


----------



## taterhed (May 26, 2015)

Good to know.  I've been impressed with both HGVC and Marriott sales.  I've run away from the others before being assulted.

Your story might be a new record time though....


----------



## SmithOp (May 26, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> I simplified OPs complaint, and asked what they would like the resort to do for them (the first question that HGVC will ask them when OP calls).
> 
> I asked OP what information they wanted to know as TUGers are very knowledgeable and can give good information possibly better information than a salesman about HGVC, OP expressed frustration about HGVC customer service and the fact that they didn't get the 3 hour owners update that they wanted,  and doesn't seem to want any actual information from TUG except a phone number to HGVC.  I asked same  question again and OP said they would not respond any longer (if OP doesn't know how they would like the customer service situation resolved, how can HGVC or anyone help them). I gave them HGVC phone number and gave them a suggestion about what to ask for since it sounds like OP wants to vent at someone. Was I a little snarky? yes, why, because OP response was directed at me in a similar fashion.



You over simplified it and missed the point, then everyone jumped on the bandwagon.  The OP wanted to see the mockups of the new tower.  "David" the sales manager got snarky too and said "you got what you came for". Even if he thought that a sales person should never say it, that was the OPs complaint, and I agree with her, not a good sales method, why couldnt HE show her the mock ups?

To the OP, we have already shared information here on the new tower, here are the photos of the mockups and layouts, thanks to AlwayonVac and Greg.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220477&highlight=islander+model


----------



## Talent312 (May 26, 2015)

I can be quite snarky when it comes to sales creeps ("how do you know one is lying").
But it's not unusual nor unexpected for one to abandon a customer who's "just looking."
_... No matter what the product may be._

In clothing stores, sales reps will eagerly saunter up to my DW to offer assistance.
After ~20 minutes of a fruitless search for the one right top, they'll excuse themselves.
... _Can't blame 'em._ 
I'll sit in a "husband's chair" to watch the show. It's almost worth the price of admission.
.


----------



## Jason245 (May 27, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> You over simplified it and missed the point, then everyone jumped on the bandwagon.  The OP wanted to see the mockups of the new tower.  "David" the sales manager got snarky too and said "you got what you came for". Even if he thought that a sales person should never say it, that was the OPs complaint, and I agree with her, not a good sales method, why couldnt HE show her the mock ups?
> 
> To the OP, we have already shared information here on the new tower, here are the photos of the mockups and layouts, thanks to AlwayonVac and Greg.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220477&highlight=islander+model



Re read post number 3 in response to my request to know what they wanted. 

"What I wanted was what I was scheduled for.. At least to meet with a salesman, for the owners update, I can understand missing the tour of the new room, but to just not do anything is what I have an issue with."

OP Wanted an owners update at a minimum (they wanted to spend time with a salesperson).


----------



## tompalm (May 28, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> The idea that they may actually want to have anything to do with "customer service" is kind'a silly.
> .



Yep, the sale's office has nothing to do with customer service. I just did an update and there was no update. It was all about buying more points.  

For the OP, you can call or email HGVC all you want, but at the end of the day, nothing will be gained except a few more people will have a negative opinion about you.  Time to forget about it and find better things to do.


----------



## SmithOp (May 28, 2015)

This is a sad situation then, its not the Aloha spirit that Hawaii is known for and how I have been treated there at my home resort. You may expect it in Vegas or Orlando, but not when your guest flies 3000 miles across the ocean to visit. They should be reminded its Hilton " Hawaiian Village".


----------



## solonas (May 29, 2015)

*It isn't a service visit*



tompalm said:


> Yep, the sale's office has nothing to do with customer service.



This is where the OP is having a disconnect, she wanted information and service but an owner's update is focused around sales. That isn't to say that the sales pitch won't include the other information, but it is still a sales pitch. The fact she got the points even though she was late shows that she did get good service despite the fact she missed her appointment.  

Another thing the OP fails to consider is that there aren't usually many idle sales people, it is scheduled for a reason. Time is money, for you and for Hilton. Every minute they aren't with a customer is a minute they could be missing a sale. I'm sure if someone was available they would have been happy to show her around, but since she missed her appointment she can't expect them to inconvenience everyone else just to make her happy.


----------



## marpau (Jun 7, 2015)

*No HHV Dollars for doing the presentation now*

When you do the presentation in Honolulu do you not get Hilton Dollars - only 30,000 HHonors points?


----------



## lschaaf (Jul 12, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> The OP wanted to see the mockups of the new tower.  "David" the sales manager got snarky too and said "you got what you came for". Even if he thought that a sales person should never say it, that was the OPs complaint, and I agree with her, not a good sales method, why couldnt HE show her the mock ups?



Because I'm sure the OP's tone was sweet and accommodating the entire time, lol.  We're assuming a lot by just hearing one side of the story.


----------

